# Tony was a hero today!!!!



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Today Tony and I were attcked by 3 pit bulls. I am a pretty ruff and tuff SOB but I was scared to death. 3 sets of teeth and snarling jaws almost had me going in my pants(ok so just a little). Tony is not quite 11 months old and he was a true champion today. He battled those dogs and was truley trying to save me from any harm. This happened out in the parking lot after these guys were thrown out of the park and they refused to leash their dogs. We had no idea about what had happened or what was about to happen as we stepped out of the truck. We were about half way to the gate when the attack happened. Tony got bite in the face and has some minor bites. I have a minor bite, but this could have been really bad. He fought those dogs for a good 3-4 minutes. The men in the park all came running out because they had seen these dogs fighting in the park and were watching these guys leave. I really have no need for dog that was breed to fight and fight only...

http://3toestony.shutterfly.com/


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Today Tony and I were attcked by 3 pit bulls. I am a pretty ruff and tuff SOB but I was scared to death. 3 sets of teeth and snarling jaws almost had me going in my pants(ok so just a little). Tony is not quite 11 months old and he was a true champion today. He battled those dogs and was truley trying to save me from any harm. This happened out in the parking lot after these guys were thrown out of the park and they refused to leash their dogs. We had no idea about what had happened or what was about to happen as we stepped out of the truck. We were about half way to the gate when the attack happened. Tony got bite in the face and has some minor bites. I have a minor bite, but this could have been really bad. He fought those dogs for a good 3-4 minutes. The men in the park all came running out because they had seen these dogs fighting in the park and were watching these guys leave. I really have no need for dog that was breed to fight and fight only...
> 
> http://3toestony.shutterfly.com/


Wow! Did the dogs attack you as well as Tony or just the dog? In either case it sounds like you and him were very lucky.

BTW, pit bulls (depending on the actual breed that is the pit bull) were not just bred to be dog fighting dogs. They actually make extremely nice pets when they are raised right. there is a PB (Staffordshire terrier) in my dogs obedience class that is the sweetest dog in the world. Very friendly to both me and Baron - our male 2.5 yo GSD.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

wow thank God you and your dog are ok. That could have been a very tragic situation.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Tony got bite in the face and has some minor bites. I have a minor bite


Did you notify your local police/sheriff dept? Did you notify your health dept. and your animal control? Those dogs will need to be found right away or you will need to undergo a series of rabies shots. 

Per the CDC:
"A person who is exposed and has never been vaccinated against rabies should get *4 doses *of rabies vaccine - one dose right away, and additional doses on the 3rd, 7th, and 14th days. They should also get another shot called Rabies Immune Globulin at the same time as the first dose."


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

ILGHAUS said:


> Did you notify your local police/sheriff dept? Did you notify your health dept. and your animal control? Those dogs will need to be found right away or you will need to undergo a series of rabies shots.
> 
> Per the CDC:
> "A person who is exposed and has never been vaccinated against rabies should get *4 doses *of rabies vaccine - one dose right away, and additional doses on the 3rd, 7th, and 14th days. They should also get another shot called Rabies Immune Globulin at the same time as the first dose."


 I spoke to the Animal control and there was no real way for them to do anything, they said if I see them again to get the license plate # and call them. Man, I just wanted out of there the adrenaline was really pumping .

Yes, those dog would have bite me big time if it wasn't for Tony.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Gosh, that’s terrible. I agree with ILGHAUS you should probably be checked for rabies (I’m assuming Tony already has had his rabies shots). Did anyone get the license plate number for the guy that owned the dogs? 

Also, I was accidently bitten by a dog once trying to break up a dog fight – stupid, I know. I knew the dog and it had all of its shots but my doctor insisted on giving me a tetanus shot. You might need one of those too.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> I spoke to the Animal control and there was no real way for them to do anything


And what about the Health Dept? And your local law enforcement? Someone needs to find those dogs. Can't have owners who allow and just stand around while their dogs attack other dogs and people.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> I really have no need for dog that was breed to fight and fight only...


Pit Bulls may have been bred to fight... But RATS. They are terriers, and the term "pit" bull comes from being developed to fight rats in pits. It was much much later that people latched on and started breeding them to fight other dogs. The pit bull is LESS likely to be human aggressive than a GSD due to its breeding. Even those breeding them for dog aggression and fighting do not want human aggression in them, they would have no control over the fights with it. 

I'm sorry you were attacked. I hope Tony doesn't suffer any fear aggression from the incident. Keep socializing him with well mannered dogs.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am glad you're ok. Yes go to ur doctor and talk to your local police department. That man can be arrested for not leashing his dogs, and them attacking you.

Don't blame the dog. Pit bulls were not bred to fight, only to fight rats as someone else said. I volunteer at a shelter, and every other dog is a pitbull mix. They are really big babies. Don't blame the dogs for this, its the owners fault for not having them leashed and just letting wander and not having control and training them properly.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Glad you made it out okay. Another good reason why open/concealed carry is ideal..if it's not the bad guys, it's their pets!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

adamdude04 said:


> Glad you made it out okay. Another good reason why open/concealed carry is ideal..if it's not the bad guys, it's their pets!


Don'y blame the animal,its the owner most of the time. The man refused and said he will not leash his dogs, so its the owners fault.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Not all pits are bad that's like saying all blacks are bad and gangsters is that true NO! Its Doggy Raceism. For every bad there's at LEAST 10 good. Also kinda like how a lot of people thing GSDs are just as bad as pits. No bad dogs jus bad owners. If the owners suck their pets will suck as well.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

ChristenHolden said:


> Not all pits are bad that's like saying all blacks are bad and gangsters is that true NO! Its Doggy Raceism. For every bad there's at LEAST 10 good. Also kinda like how a lot of people thing GSDs are just as bad as pits. No bad dogs jus bad owners. If the owners suck their pets will suck as well.


Hey! Doggie Racism is my word!!lol


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

adamdude04 said:


> Glad you made it out okay. Another good reason why open/concealed carry is ideal..if it's not the bad guys, it's their pets!


Uh, seriously? They were at a parking lot for a park full of people. Don't make ignorante statements like that, please! That quite possibly would have been the worst idea ever to take out a gun and start shooting while you're in the middle of a fight with a dog and so it YOUR dog. :crazy:


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

adamdude04 said:


> Glad you made it out okay. Another good reason why open/concealed carry is ideal..if it's not the bad guys, it's their pets!


Amen to this!

The OP's first sentence made my blood run cold. Thankfully, there were people in the park who came to the OP's aid. Even so, it could have ended VERY badly. If the PB's had attacked in mass, other people would not have been able to abort the attack without danger to themselves and by that time the OP could have been seriously wounded or killed if he had fallen to the ground and/or the same to his dog.

If you are flat out attacked by snarling charging dogs as happened to the OP (who, by the way, was BITTEN, as well as his dog) then a firearm is a great equalizer)

And to the poster who was aghast at the thought of someone using it in a parking lot: said lot didn't seem to stop 3 aggressive and attacking dogs did it? What exactly would be your preferred solution to an attack? 

I'm NOT going to be a victim of violence from two or four footed assailants that are truly in full attack mode if I can help it. One shot PB would have most likely scared off the other two and prompted the owners to WAKE UP. Of course, 911 would be my second move after I had neutralized the immediate threat, which should always be your first course of action.

Unfortunately, this ability to defend your life does depend on the state in which you reside.

To the OP: You sure as all get out need to call the police and report the incident. Someone must have a description of the owners and truck. I'd talk to everyone who was a witness and ask them to be on the lookout for the vehicle in order to get a tag number.

A visit to your Dr. or the ER should also have been made.

These irresponsible people and their dangerous dogs must be identified and hopefully the dogs captured and quarantined at a minimum.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, not all pitbulls are bad, actually most of them are very good dogs that want to please their owners.

I am sorry that that happened to you and your dog.

I would have kicked the holy wazoo out of those dogs!!!!!!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> ........
> I would have kicked the holy wazoo out of those dogs!!!!!!!


Actually, if you are ever attacked by a pit bull I wouldn't advise trying to kick one. if they turn and grab your leg, you may be in serious trouble - there was a recent report inthe paper about a pit bull attacking a police officer during a drug raid and when the dog grabbed the guys leg he actually broke the big bone in the leg (femur?). Ouch!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Actually, if you are ever attacked by a pit bull I wouldn't advise trying to kick one. if they turn and grab your leg, you may be in serious trouble - there was a recent report inthe paper about a pit bull attacking a police officer during a drug raid and when the dog grabbed the guys leg he actually broke the big bone in the leg (femur?). Ouch!


 
It's probably not the smartest thing to do but if it gets ahold of my dog it can be fatale, if it gets ahold of my leg, chances are I wont die from it. if there is nothing else around to help me defeat the dog I will kick, punch, scream, whatever to keep it off my dog


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I agree LaRen616 anything to get them off the dog I doubt a cattle prod would have worked a gun would have or a BIG steel Pipe. The main thig is tony and his Human daddy are alive and escaped with nothing than minor injurys it could have been MUCH MUCH worse.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> Uh, seriously? They were at a parking lot for a park full of people. Don't make ignorante statements like that, please! That quite possibly would have been the worst idea ever to take out a gun and start shooting while you're in the middle of a fight with a dog and so it YOUR dog. :crazy:


I was in a situation which (as my last choice) I had to use my weapon to defend me & my horse against a Pit attack. I was saddened by my actions, and felt pity for the dog - but it was the owners who I still direct my anger to.


----------



## emusdad (Apr 14, 2010)

pitts need to be banned, period.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

emusdad said:


> pitts need to be banned, period.


 
Couldn't disagree more. Owners should be held accountable for the actions of their pets. Harsher punishments for the owner should be enforced. Owners with vicious animals should not be permitted to ever own an animal again....of any kind.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

emusdad said:


> pitts need to be banned, period.


 
I dont agree with that

Not all pitbulls are bad, its how they were raised

I dont think that that is fair to them, they have every right to be there as a poodle, GSD, boxer, pomeranian or great dane.

To ban them would be ridiculous


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

emusdad said:


> pitts need to be banned, period.


Sorry, you are wrong. Pitbulls should not be banned. They are one of the sweetest breeds. I work with so many pitbulls at the shelter I work at. None of them are vicious.The people who abuse them should be banned.

As for having a gun in a parking lot full of people, I can see how someone can see that as dangerous.Depending on where you live, firearms are probably illegal to have in public. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Aww, go Tony!  Not totally similar, but this story reminded me of this other one I read a while ago, about a Collie that saved someone's life, here it is:

Rough Collie Dog Breed Information Profile

Read the Editor's Note. How cool are our dogs?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Lilie said:


> Couldn't disagree more. Owners should be held accountable for the actions of their pets. Harsher punishments for the owner should be enforced. Owners with vicious animals should not be permitted to ever own an animal again....of any kind.


Exactly. People need to stop punishing the wrong end of the leash. If pits were banned, the people would just move on to a new breed. You'd rather see the same happen to the GSD than punish where the problem truly lies?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lin said:


> Exactly. People need to stop punishing the wrong end of the leash. If pits were banned, the people would just move on to a new breed. You'd rather see the same happen to the GSD than punish where the problem truly lies?



Whats BSL?


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Tony slept from 6 last night until 8 this morning and seemed OK. He was pretty active for about an hour then he went back to sleep and is sleeping now. I called my vet and they said to keep a close watch on the marks for any signs of infection. Money is tight and believe me I will be checking him out often. The bite marks on his face aren't cute and he has a little swelling but he seems fine.

The bottom line is GSD's dogs truley well protect their owners and after this their is no doubt in my mind.

And to Jessie, sweet yes but not to other dogs. This is the 5th attack I have seen in 4 months by pits. Sorry, but I have already wrote to our parks dept. and keepers of the dog parks to have them banned. They are already banned in parts of Everett, WA due to the huge amount of attacks by pits onto other dogs. I have never seen anything like this in my life and the last pit attack I witnessed was also very vicious and the other dog had to have 2 surgeries. The safety of other dogs has to come first and I have seen enough of these dogs. When I say banned I mean banned from off leash dog parks.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Tony slept from 6 last night until 8 this morning and seemed OK. He was pretty active for about an hour then he went back to sleep and is sleeping now. I called my vet and they said to keep a close watch on the marks for any signs of infection. Money is tight and believe me I will be checking him out often. The bite marks on his face aren't cute and he has a little swelling but he seems fine.
> 
> The bottom line is GSD's dogs truley well protect their owners and after this their is no doubt in my mind.
> 
> And to Jessie, sweet yes but not to other dogs. This is the 5th attack I have seen in 4 months by pits. Sorry, but I have already wrote to our parks dept. and keepers of the dog parks to have them banned. They are already banned in parts of Everett, WA due to the huge amount of attacks by pits onto other dogs. I have never seen anything like this in my life and the last pit attack I witnessed was also very vicious and the other dog had to have 2 surgeries. The safety of other dogs has to come first and I have seen enough of these dogs. When I say banned I mean banned from off leash dog parks.



They are sweet to other dogs and people.. I have been around many pits, and They should NOT be banned from off leash dog parks or any park. I would take Molly and Tanner to dog parks and there were pitbulls. They are nice to other dogs.

Banning one breed from a park is like banning all black people from going to USC. Its wrong, stupid, and you should NOT blame the dog. Its the person behind the dog who should be responsible. They are the ones who should be banned not the dogs. And thanks to those evil owners many pitbulls en up in shelters and rescues.

Its the owners who should be punished, not the dog. They should be held responsible for the attacks. They shouldn't punish the dog for something they don't do.

What ticks me off the most is when people blame it on the dog.I bet if it were the other way around you would the same thing.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

I am certainly glad you guys are OK. I do feel bad for your shepherd though, having to get into a major brawl when he is still an impressionable puppy.

Ozzy and I were attacked by 2 Goldens 3 years ago and he has never been the same around other dogs since. Doesn't trust them. I would watch your shepherd closely for any signs of dog fear after this. This is a lot for an 11 month old.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

To the folks who replied against my post..

I'm not going to sit and let a dog(s) attack me as I try to get out of such situation alive with no violence at all. Yeah, blame the owner, I agree - That doesn't change the fact you have an animal attacking you which could be fatal for you or your dog. But by all means, if YOU don't want to shoot a dog to save your life or your pets life, then that's your choice. 

A firearm is a tool like a stick is or a tazer. I'd first use my fist and sock the dog in the face. if no good, I'd keep him with my steel toe boots if possible. All else fails, a shot to the head/body. 

This is no different than animal control comming out, getting the dog(s) and taking them to be put down (killed) because they attacked a person. 

Now before any of you get the wrong idea here, I'm not "gun happy" at all. I carry a firearm per CO law to protect myself, property and family. I'm more worried about animals attacking me/pets than a human. Around here my main worry is a wild dog as there have been a few attacks recently in the area.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

No said having a gun is wrong.

We just said shooting a gun in a public place.Such as a parking lot full of people, can get scary and dangerous.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

BSL is breed specific legislation.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lin said:


> BSL is breed specific legislation.



Oh ok thanks. I never heard of it before. Seems like a silly thing.

OMG! I just thought of a great persuasive speech topic!lol


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

The problem with a gun is not the gun but someone holding it who doesn't know how to use it properly. I suspect that many folks who do carry one really do not know how to use one. Esp. if they are hopping around trying to aim and shoot at a very fast moving dog in the middle of a dog fight. odds are high that someone or something other than the intended target gets nailed.

I would not have a problem with shooting a dog who was actually attacking mw or mine but that is a very sketchy situation. Esp. if the owners of the pit bulls also had guns and figured "Here is a nut case" shooting at my dog - I better protect him and us by shooting him!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

codmaster said:


> The problem with a gun is not the gun but someone holding it who doesn't know how to use it properly. I suspect that many folks who do carry one really do not know how to use one. Esp. if they are hopping around trying to aim and shoot at a very fast moving dog in the middle of a dog fight. odds are high that someone or something other than the intended target gets nailed.
> 
> I would not have a problem with shooting a dog who was actually attacking mw or mine but that is a very sketchy situation. Esp. if the owners of the pit bulls also had guns and figured "Here is a nut case" shooting at my dog - I better protect him and us by shooting him!



I think thats what alot if people here who are a little iffy about guns.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

codmaster said:


> The problem with a gun is not the gun but someone holding it who doesn't know how to use it properly. I suspect that many folks who do carry one really do not know how to use one. Esp. if they are hopping around trying to aim and shoot at a very fast moving dog in the middle of a dog fight. odds are high that someone or something other than the intended target gets nailed.
> 
> I would not have a problem with shooting a dog who was actually attacking mw or mine but that is a very sketchy situation. Esp. if the owners of the pit bulls also had guns and figured "Here is a nut case" shooting at my dog - I better protect him and us by shooting him!


I agree fully. Each situation is different. Some people have situational awareness and some people don't. Some also have the mental ablity to handle high stress situations and some don't. Not saying folks who can't are stupid or any less than a person than anyone else - It's a skill/gift. 

I've gone shooting many times at my favorite ranges, and have seen some folks who deff don't need a gun or shooting one. Last time I was at the range, a bullet "zinged" past me..close enough to hear it means it's close enough to kill had I tripped at the right moment to fall into the bullets path..

Anywho, most peoples cases, yes a firearm is good for some situations. And again I agree, training and a firearms course is needed. Knowing your backdrop (what's behind your target) and when/when not to shoot all play a very very important role.

I got a tazer for my girly, which would be a great option for the average joe


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> They are sweet to other dogs and people.. I have been around many pits, and They should NOT be banned from off leash dog parks or any park. I would take Molly and Tanner to dog parks and there were pitbulls. They are nice to other dogs.
> 
> Banning one breed from a park is like banning all black people from going to USC. Its wrong, stupid, and you should NOT blame the dog. Its the person behind the dog who should be responsible. They are the ones who should be banned not the dogs. And thanks to those evil owners many pitbulls en up in shelters and rescues.
> 
> ...


Have you ever googled this breed???? Sweet dogs, HUH??? I realize this is kinda old but I am not gomma spend a bunch of time on the net trying to prove to you something I already know AND WITNESSED FIRST HAND AND I WAS IN THE MIDDLE OF!! You would be singing a different tune if you saw what I saw.

Pitbull Attacks, Maulings, and Killings
Pitbull Attacks: Deadly Pit Bull Attacks and why they happen
One third of all dog bites by one breed PIT BULLS.
Scared of Pit Bulls? You’d Better Be! by Brian C. Anderson, City Journal Spring 1999

*The American Pit bull was NOT breed to catch rodents!!! The facts!! They were breed to hunt cattle and such!!!*
Pit Bull - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Do you believe everything the media says? Statistics are incorrect due to the large number of dogs being misidentified as pit bulls. Lab mix bites someone? It must be a pit bull. Pet Pitbull - Find the Pit Bull

Wikipedia is not a valid source as anyone can edit it. 

The apbt and staffordshire terrier have some of the highest passing percentages on the american temperament test. ATTS - American Temperament Test Society, Inc. - ATTS Breed Statistics - page 1

You just show your ignorance when you talk about topics you don't truly understand.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

adamdude04 said:


> I agree fully. Each situation is different. Some people have situational awareness and some people don't. Some also have the mental ablity to handle high stress situations and some don't. Not saying folks who can't are stupid or any less than a person than anyone else - It's a skill/gift.
> 
> I've gone shooting many times at my favorite ranges, and have seen some folks who deff don't need a gun or shooting one. Last time I was at the range, a bullet "zinged" past me..close enough to hear it means it's close enough to kill had I tripped at the right moment to fall into the bullets path..
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but people are absolutely delusional about their firearm abilities. A POLICE OFFICER would be hard pressed to fire a gun in a crowded parking lot, while in hand to hand "combat" with a pit bill, with their own dog around. Anyone who is suggesting in this situation a firearm would be appropriate needs a serious reality check. Ricochet off the pavement into a car seat of the car next to you? Oh, I'm sure you'll get plenty of sympathy when you are on trial for murder of a 2 year old. 

I am a very pro-2nd amendment person. I literally have shot thousands of firearms...literally several guns a day. I am more proficient than 99.999% of the population with firearms and I would have NEVER dreamed of firing a shot in that environment. And I can tell you right now more than you. What kind of range are you going to in which anyone is allowed anywhere near the shooting line during live fire. And how bad is your firearms common sense that if you were anywhere near the muzzle of a firearm that "tripping" could put you in the line of fire?

Firearms are more than appropriate in many situations. The crowded dog park is not one of them. Bring a metal walking stick/cane with your if you are genuinely concerned about it. Bring a taser. DON'T bring a firearm. Do yourself a favor and save yourself some serious legal troubles.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Have you ever googled this breed???? Sweet dogs, HUH??? I realize this is kinda old but I am not gomma spend a bunch of time on the net trying to prove to you something I already know AND WITNESSED FIRST HAND AND I WAS IN THE MIDDLE OF!! You would be singing a different tune if you saw what I saw.
> 
> Pitbull Attacks, Maulings, and Killings
> Pitbull Attacks: Deadly Pit Bull Attacks and why they happen
> ...


Stop believing what the media says. I was scared and iffy around pits as well. But once I started volunteering at an animal shelter, and talked to other pitbull owners, and actually read REAL CREDIBLE sources about the breeds. I had more respect for the breeds and all about them.I am around many kinds of pits who come from different walks of life and are different ages.I get into a kennel with them, sit down with them, play with them, hug them. Not once did I get bit or attacked! I bet half of them were fighting dogs.And they are nothing but big babies that deserve the love and respect many other breeds get.

They are misunderstood, sterotyped, and punished for something they have no control over.What about the responsible, caring, loving pitt owners? You are punishing them also for something they don't commit.

Where is APBT Love? She is very knowlegable about pits.

And there are many breeds of pitbulls.

And of all places why use wikipedia!?! Get real sources, talk to pit owners.Dogs are not bred to fight, they are trained to fight. Its like racism, you are not born a racist, you raised and taught to be one.

Pure ignorance is what you are showing.

You don't have to prove you were attacked.I know that, I never said I didn't believe you.But based on that, it is not proof that pitts are bad.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I believe the forum title is "need prayers" dog owner was trying to kill a raccoon that was fighting with his dog. The ricochet hit his dog in the head; it's a miracle that he survived. 

not to mention, it is illegal in all but VERY specific instances to discharge a firearm in a public place.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Dainerra said:


> I believe the forum title is "need prayers" dog owner was trying to kill a raccoon that was fighting with his dog. The ricochet hit his dog in the head; it's a miracle that he survived.
> 
> not to mention, it is illegal in all but VERY specific instances to discharge a firearm in a public place.


Yea, if I saw a person shoot a firearm in a public place, i don't care for what reason. Common sense should tell them not to do that.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Lin said:


> Do you believe everything the media says? Statistics are incorrect due to the large number of dogs being misidentified as pit bulls. Lab mix bites someone? It must be a pit bull. Pet Pitbull - Find the Pit Bull
> 
> Wikipedia is not a valid source as anyone can edit it.
> 
> ...


I well guartentee you I am not talking about terriers, nor were we attacked by a terrier, if a terrier would have attacked us I would not be posting about this, because a terrier is not a threat to me or my 100+ pound GSD. Now what was that about ignorance and topics I don't understand? Geez, some people never believe anything when their heads are made of..


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> I well guartentee you I am not talking about terriers, nor were we attacked by a terrier, if a terrier would have attacked us I would not be posting about this, because a terrier is not a threat to me or my 100+ pound GSD. Now what was that about ignorance and topics I don't understand? Geez, some people never believe anything when their heads are made of..


The proper term is American Pitbull Terrier.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Tony,

A Pit Bull's "real" name is AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER. So yes, you were attacked by a terrier.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Stop believing what the media says. I was scared and iffy around pits as well. But once I started volunteering at an animal shelter, and talked to other pitbull owners, and actually read REAL CREDIBLE sources about the breeds. I had more respect for the breeds and all about them.I am around many kinds of pits who come from different walks of life and are different ages.I get into a kennel with them, sit down with them, play with them, hug them. Not once did I get bit or attacked! I bet half of them were fighting dogs.And they are nothing but big babies that deserve the love and respect many other breeds get.
> 
> They are misunderstood, sterotyped, and punished for something they have no control over.What about the responsible, caring, loving pitt owners? You are punishing them also for something they don't commit.
> 
> ...


Let me say it again I have personally witnessed 5 attacks by pitbulls in the last 4 months. 5 months ago their was a attack and killing of a dog by 2 pit bulls at Magnasion dog park in Seattle, WA., around this time their was 2 attacks by pit bulls on dogs at Edmonds dog park in Edmonds, Wa. These 3 I did not see. I do not need to read anything about these dogs because I have seen it with my own eyes and heard from people I would believe long before I would believe anything from someone on the net. I would also believe the media long before I would believe someone on the net. Because most of the time you can verify what the media has to say.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> The proper term is American Pitbull Terrier.


 NO WHAT SHE SAID WAS"""The apbt and staffordshire terrier"""... If you are trying to correct someone make sure you do it correctly!!!!! And I have now become a huge player in trying to rid and or ban these dogs from dog parks in my area. I now see and understand the the problem we have with trying to keep our dog parks safe.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> I well guartentee you I am not talking about terriers, nor were we attacked by a terrier, if a terrier would have attacked us I would not be posting about this, because a terrier is not a threat to me or my 100+ pound GSD. Now what was that about ignorance and topics I don't understand? Geez, some people never believe anything when their heads are made of..


:rofl: Wow. You proved your ignorance yet again. You claim you were attacked by pit bulls, which are terriers, but that you were not attacked by a terrier. Which is it?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Let me say it again I have personally witnessed 5 attacks by pitbulls in the last 4 months. 5 months ago their was a attack and killing of a dog by 2 pit bulls at Magnasion dog park in Seattle, WA., around this time their was 2 attacks by pit bulls on dogs at Edmonds dog park in Edmonds, Wa. These 3 I did not see. I do not need to read anything about these dogs because I have seen it with my own eyes and heard from people I would believe long before I would believe anything from someone on the net. I would also believe the media long before I would believe someone on the net. Because most of the time you can verify what the media has to say.


Why did the dog attack the kid? What are the reasonings behind these attacks?I bet if you actually found out, you will find out a human was involved. You are believing people, who more than likely know nothing of the breed. You believe the overly hyped, stereotyped media? Why do you think they are so misunderstood and labeled as bad!

Stop stereotyping. Actually read about the breed(s). There are many people who have been attacked by pits, GSDs, rotties, huskies, and other breeds and they don't hate the breed or are scared of them or demand they be banned.

My brother nearly had his face bit off by a GSD, and we have 2!Once you actually live, learn and get involved and interact with these dogs you will understand they aren't the monsters that people say they are.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> NO WHAT SHE SAID WAS"""The apbt and staffordshire terrier"""... If you are trying to correct someone make sure you do it correctly!!!!! And I have now become a huge player in trying to rid and or ban these dogs from dog parks in my area. I now see and understand the the problem we have with trying to keep our dog parks safe.


Yes, apbt means american pit bull terrier. The full name for the pit bull. And staffordshire terriers are commonly called pit bulls by those unfamiliar with the distinctions between the two.



> If you are trying to correct someone make sure you do it correctly!!!!!


I agree with you completely. So please stop while you're behind before you dig yourself deeper.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> NO WHAT SHE SAID WAS"""The apbt and staffordshire terrier"""... If you are trying to correct someone make sure you do it correctly!!!!! And I have now become a huge player in trying to rid and or ban these dogs from dog parks in my area. I now see and understand the the problem we have with trying to keep our dog parks safe.


Let me make this as easy as possible for you.

A-American
P-Pitbull
B-Bull
T-Terrier

What about the good, caring, loving APBT owners? Making them suffer for something that the bad owners are doing.

Why not punish the evil, bad owners? They are the ones doing this.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Yea, if I saw a person shoot a firearm in a public place, i don't care for what reason. Common sense should tell them not to do that.


 
Only in the rare circumstance where needed to save someone's life would it be justified.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Lin said:


> Yes, apbt means american pit bull terrier. The full name for the pit bull. And staffordshire terriers are commonly called pit bulls by those unfamiliar with the distinctions between the two.
> 
> I agree with you completely. So please stop while you're behind before you dig yourself deeper.


Actually Lin, the two common dogs refered to as "pit bulls" are theStaffordshire Terrier and the Bull Terrier (RCA dog from long ago). there are others also covered by that same name and even a big debate among owners of a number of Bully Breeds"

And they are not the only dogs bred for fighting - for example the Akita is a Japanese fighting breed and ther are a wide number of other breed bred to fight at sometime in their history.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

If its illegal, I wouldn't advise it. There are other ways to save someone, killing isn't the answer.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, let's just remember that GSD reputations aren't too far behind the Pit Bull's. Take to heart what the person posted on page one about "I did not speak up because I did not own...."

GSD's are banned from apartments almost as much as APBTs. Let's not jump on too many bandwagons. Our dogs might be next.

The responsible owner's of APBT's are not the problem. It's the culture that goes along with owning them for certain people. How about working on THAT problem?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Have you ever googled this breed???? Sweet dogs, HUH??? I realize this is kinda old but I am not gomma spend a bunch of time on the net trying to prove to you something I already know AND WITNESSED FIRST HAND AND I WAS IN THE MIDDLE OF!! You would be singing a different tune if you saw what I saw.
> 
> Pitbull Attacks, Maulings, and Killings
> Pitbull Attacks: Deadly Pit Bull Attacks and why they happen
> ...


3Toes,

You should try to dial it back a notch. Have you ever met a friendly Staffordshire or bull terrier? Both of them are usually extremely people friendly and very sweet dogs! Very trustworthy also.

Obviously if a specimen of the breed attacks you it will certainly have a tendency to influence your opinion of the entire breed. no question that is entirely understandable.

However have you googled the bite history of our beloved GSD? If not give it a try and see what you think then. Do you think that GSD's are viscious killers and too agressive?

Have you ever seen a military patrol dog (like we used in Vietnam among other places) most were GSD's and they were true 1 man dogs - no one else could get near them. Seemed absolutely viscious!

Or for that matter how about a working police dog on duty - they can be worse than a pit bull when attacking.

Or for that matter you should probably be glad that it wasn't three Rottie that attacked - 120 lb dogs can be a real handful - more so than a much smaller pit bull.

We owners of GSD's should certainly be aware of unwarranted breed prejudice as much or more than anyone.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I would say, its the bad & evil owners, and the media that gave the pits a bad rap. Our GSDs are not the far behind. Same with Rotties, and Dobies. My aunt bred Dobies, and I have met many, very intelligent and loyal and sweet dogs. My neighbor around the block had a Rottie named "Kitty".lol. She was the sweetest and most gentle dog ever. A baby could hug her. There is a Rottie at my shelter, who is afraid of men. I have never met an Akita, but I don't consider them bad. My insurance won't allow my family and I to own a Rottweiler, Doberman, or APBT or anything like it. We had to make sure we were allowed to have GSDs before we got Molly.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

I don’t think it’s the dogs either. In a way, dogs are like people. Most people are not born bad and it can be argued that their environment and/or upbringing turns them into bad people. I think the same holds true for dogs. Are there medically insane bad people? Of course. I suppose that is true for dogs too. But the vast majority of people, and dogs, are a product of their upbringing. I think that has pretty much been proven, at least for people.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

OK this is getting to heated, we all have an opinion and that is what makes the world go around.

I just have a couple of questions.

1. Have you ever really been in a situation with 3 dogs that really wanted to harm you and I mean surrounded with teeth being shown, snarling and growling at YOU ??
2. Have you ever been within 2 feet of another dog who just grabbed your beloved 10 month old dog in the face and is shaking him and trying to kill him and 2 other dogs attacking him from the rear ??
3. Have you ever been 3 feet from where a 75-80 pound dog grabbed a 25 pound dog and was shaking him so violently that the blood was flying all over you and eventually died ???

I know you haven't and if you ever see it, it leaves a lasting impression and the emotion you feel is flat out unreal. I will not comment anymore but the terror is unreal even for someone like me. Good luck with your Pit Bulls because eventually you will see it.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

codmaster said:


> Actually Lin, the two common dogs refered to as "pit bulls" are theStaffordshire Terrier and the Bull Terrier (RCA dog from long ago). there are others also covered by that same name and even a big debate among owners of a number of Bully Breeds"


Any of the bully breeds can be referred to as pit bulls. But what the layman generally refers to as a pit bull is an apbt or staffordshire terrier. The matter gets more complex though with irresponsible breeders breeding mastiffs with say the apbt for size and claiming the dogs to be "purebred apbt"

However most people cannot properly recognize an apbt terrier and label any similarly looking dog as a "pit bull." I posted a link in an earlier post to a website with commonly mis-identified breeds, including many mastiffs, boxers, etc. Every dog on that page is a purebred and good representation of its breed, yet appear as a pit bull to people. Any dog that looks somewhat similar to the pit bull is labeled as such by the media if there is a possible story.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> OK this is getting to heated, we all have an opinion and that is what makes the world go around.
> 
> I just have a couple of questions.
> 
> ...



You repeated the same thing 2 times.I have seen what you described. And I still don't blame the dog. The only reason it got "heated" is because of something you said.And what do you mean "Eventually you will see it" I have seen, met, played, petted and cared for many pits. and talked to many pit owners.

I really don't like how people compare humans and dogs. They can be similar to humans in some ways. I never blame the dog. Most of the the time its the human. The human should have control over the dog and learn how to take care of it and make it a good ambassador of its breed.

People need to learn more about certain breeds. Until you have interacted, played with, trained, and taken care of a breed, you will never know.


----------



## MAKSIM (Apr 9, 2010)

Although I can't agree with a complete ban for any breed, I do feel that something should be done. I would be all for a muzzle law even if it means getting one for my GSD. Americans are always one extreem or the other, most just can't see the middle ground & compromise is unheard of.

That being said, I'm not comfortable when I'm walking down the road & a *kid/young adult* is walking his bully type dog(s) acting like a badass. I see this almost every week, different kid/different areas of town. Most of them look like they wouldn't be responsible enough to take care of a pet rock let alone another living creature.

3ToesTony, I'm glad to hear/read that this didn't turn out as bad as it could have. Take care of yourself & take care of your hero.

Brian


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

This reminds me, the shelter we got Tanner at, has many bully breeds. So my boy knows them well.lol.

When we took my dogs to dog park, Tanner was having a blast running around and having fun with some bully breeds.

Don't judge a book by its cover, same goes with bully breeds.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Check out this link really read don't jus skim it has a lot of good info. KC DOG BLOG


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> My insurance won't allow my family and I to own a Rottweiler, Doberman, or APBT or anything like it.


That is just plain wrong! I know insurance companies do this and I really think it stinks! It is not the dogs, it is the people who own the dogs that are the problem. 
Instead of banning certain breeds, the insurance companies should ban certain people!

I read some where – a few years ago – that some of the dogs Mike Vick used in his dog fighting operations were rehabilitated. Once they got out of that environment and were with people that cared for them and loved them, they did fine. Most of them were pit-bulls too, I think.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Miikkas mom said:


> That is just plain wrong! I know insurance companies do this and I really think it stinks! It is not the dogs, it is the people who own the dogs that are the problem.
> Instead of banning certain breeds, the insurance companies should ban certain people!
> 
> I read some where – a few years ago – that some of the dogs Mike Vick used in his dog fighting operations were rehabilitated. Once they got out of that environment and were with people that cared for them and loved them, they did fine. Most of them were pit-bulls too, I think.


I know! When we were looking for a new dog, we all wanted a big dog, we were thinking of a Doberman, because my aunt used to breed them, but our insurance wouldn't allow it, we even thought of Rotties. My mom is iffy about pits, but she doesn't hate them. She knows its bad owners, but she just didn't want to take a chance, and our insurance wouldn't allow us to own that either.

When we heard about my sister's friend's neighbor's GSD having puppies, we were interested. We checked with our insurance and they allowed it.My mom and dad think its silly that they ban certain breeds.

When I get my own insurance I am going to make sure it will let me own any breed I want.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm a bit torn on this. I don't like blanket bans on ANYTHING. But I also have seen the downside of the "how you raise them" argument.

It is a fact that the majority of pitbulls are dog aggressive. Training can help you manage it in the majority of cases. There are also those, of course, who will never show any aggression. 

The problem, however, comes when you have a person who believes you can just love them into being dog friendly. Pit puppies are not dog aggressive, it generally develops as the mature into puberty. Sometimes a bit later. Therein lies the problem. People will just take it for granted that the dog will always be friendly. 
Does this mean that I don't trust them? No. and even those who are aggressive can often be trustworthy around dogs that they've known.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I love this quote at the very end:

_"Today's pit bull bans tell us more about ourselves than about the breed: about the rituals and illusions that have become necessary to our survival. The drive to label, condemn and exterminate has become a moral enterprise. No wonder the stories about pit bulls -- at once labeled "vicious" and brutalized by those who so label them - confound the ability to know right from wrong, to judge injury, to discriminate between victims and predators, cruelty and care."


_


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Lin said:


> Any of the bully breeds can be referred to as pit bulls. But what the layman generally refers to as a pit bull is an apbt or staffordshire terrier. The matter gets more complex though with irresponsible breeders breeding mastiffs with say the apbt for size and claiming the dogs to be "purebred apbt"
> 
> However most people cannot properly recognize an apbt terrier and label any similarly looking dog as a "pit bull." I posted a link in an earlier post to a website with commonly mis-identified breeds, including many mastiffs, boxers, etc. Every dog on that page is a purebred and good representation of its breed, yet appear as a pit bull to people. Any dog that looks somewhat similar to the pit bull is labeled as such by the media if there is a possible story.


I take it then that you are agreeing with me? Generally there is no single breed of "pit bull". that is why having so many people and the media using the term when it actually refers to a group of dogs. there is even controversy with the term American pit bull terrier.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

codmaster said:


> I take it then that you are agreeing with me? Generally there is no single breed of "pit bull". that is why having so many people and the media using the term when it actually refers to a group of dogs. there is even controversy with the term American pit bull terrier.


It shows how little they know about the dog(s).


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Dainerra said:


> I'm a bit torn on this. I don't like blanket bans on ANYTHING. But I also have seen the downside of the "how you raise them" argument.
> 
> It is a fact that the majority of pitbulls are dog aggressive. Training can help you manage it in the majority of cases. There are also those, of course, who will never show any aggression.
> 
> ...


Very true that some are dog aggressive - after all they are Terriers. Most terriers are dog aggressive. Many conformation judges actually "brace" terriers in the show ring and the one that backs down loses the breed win.

And how many GSD's are dog aggressive. Mine is and how many other people on this very forum write in for help with this problem? Should we hold that against the entire breed as so many people do with "pit bulls"?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dog Bite Statistics compiles by Ms. Jade, TheDogPress Reporter


"A recent study of the medical charts of minors seeking medical attention for dog bites did actually reference the breed involved (as identified by the veterinarian providing proof of rabies vaccination) to the total breed population as could reasonably be determined by administrative district records (Pediatrics, March 2006). The resulting risk index showed that *German Shepherd Dogs were 5 times more likely to cause bite trauma than “pit bulls”* over a ten year period. It also stated that “we did not identify any of these fighting breeds to be likely to attack more frequently than the average.” 

Watch out! You have a GSD that will tear you apart! Better ban it along with pitbulls!

*Give me a break! You ban the pitbull and then they will be after our beloved GSD's! *


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Injury comparison | National Canine Research Council​ 
Alot more breeds cause death other than the pitbull


Myths about pitbulls

http://nationalcanineresearchcouncil.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/fearfactncrc1.pdf​


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

"The truth of the matter is, all dogs can be provoked or egged on to bite. *There's no such thing as a "bad" breed.* Practically all kinds of dogs are trainable. Proper training and socialization can make otherwise violent dogs, such as pit bull terriers and Rottweilers, adorable and gentle ones.
Dog owners should have their beloved pets trained to follow basic commands like come, sit, lie and stay. Obedience training school is one way of effectively preventing many dog-biting incidents, but you should try to find time for day-to-day instruction between dog and master, as well. This helps build the bond between you and your dog; when your dog trusts you enough, he dare not attack other people, particularly YOU.
Here's a look at the various dog breeds that are considered potentially aggressive.

*Chow Chows* are one-person dogs that tend to bite without any warning. They are also a bit ferocious around strangers, and can be quite a tenacious fighter. So make sure to discipline this dog and set right from wrong, immediately.
*The Papillon *is fiercely loyal of their owners - to a fault. They can be quite possessive and standoffish to strangers.
*Old English Sheepdogs* are very protective of their owners so they might be aggressive if anybody tends to be too close to its owners.
A *Llasa Apso* often gets cranky around kids.
*Rottweilers* are extremely protective of their masters.
*Chihuahuas* aren't too fond of kids. They'd rather be with adults than play around with tots.
*Toy Poodles* bite people and other animals out of self defense. Unfortunately, 'playing' according to you may be perceived as a form of 'attack' to them.
*Dachshunds* aren't known for their patience.
*Jack Russell Terriers* are feisty creatures who require early training to prevent long-term biting and digging problems.
*Giant Schnauzers* are very dominant. They often challenge adults, particularly strangers.
*Cocker Spaniels* often suffer from a dangerous genetic disease known as "rage syndrome." This syndrome causes spontaneous violent action against not strangers, but actual family members. Many Spaniels have been put down because of this unwanted behavior. Check with the breeder to ensure your Spaniel is free from this dangerous dog disease.
The *Pekingese* isn't all that tolerant of strangers.
*Miniature Pinschers *usually have aggression issues because they've got this "big dog-little body" mind set going on."


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

"In truth, most pit bulls aren't really as aggressive as they're made out to be. They tend to be loving, gentle and playful. But there are some that have been raised and trained to be highly aggressive. Such pit bulls tend to be more aggressive toward other animals than people. Aggressive pit bulls often have a history of being abused or neglected, and getting trained specifically to fight. Pit bulls that have been mistreated are seen as being extremely dangerous, so avoid them. If you own one, treat it gently and lovingly."

Which Dog Breeds are the Most Aggressive?


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

3 Toes, how is your pup doing around other dogs? Do you think the episode has harmed his social skills or confidence with other dogs?

Hope you're both doing well!


----------



## Rat A Tat (Apr 20, 2010)

Let's be honest, the majority of dog owners are ill informed and unmotivated to become informed. They do not know how to raise and take care of their pet(s). Those of us (like many users on this board) who are determined to think outside of the "old school box" are in the minority.

APBTs have fallen into a horrible cycle of stereotypes which have landed them where they are today. The fact of the matter is, for the most part, there is a particular type of people who actively decide they want an APBT. This type is ignorant, rude, thoughtless individual who project that very same aura and personality into their dogs whether it be intentionally or not. Mind you, I am not saying this about all APBT owners. But every aggressive APBT I've ever met, I've seen where they get it from, so to speak.

It's true that breeds have certain genetic dispositions and it's possible for one breed to be more aggressive than another, but personally I have not read or experienced enough to pass judgement on APBTs as a breed, whether that judgement be positive or negative. Regardless, I will say one thing about "breed bans". Like so many other "solutions" people may pass, they are only eliminating the *symptoms* and leaving the *problems* to continue to manifest in other ways.

I realize the OP is overwhelmed after a horrible life experience, but keep in mind the type of owners these dogs had.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

The Guy had a privicy fence you should be able to leave anything in the yard and feel its safe. I for one if I had a privicy fence would feel safe leaving a pup in the yard alone for more than a few minuets. Some people are jus a tad unrealistic nt every one can watch every secod to those who can great. for us others we should not be critisied for leaving a dog in a fenced yard.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

ChristenHolden said:


> The Guy had a privicy fence you should be able to leave anything in the yard and feel its safe. I for one if I had a privicy fence would feel safe leaving a pup in the yard alone for more than a few minuets. Some people are jus a tad unrealistic nt every one can watch every secod to those who can great. for us others we should not be critisied for leaving a dog in a fenced yard.


 
You posted on the wrong thread, hahaha, this man was walking his dog, when other dogs attacked him. You are thinking of the man who got his puppy stolen


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Oops my bad. Very stressfull week. I was ping ponging between the two posts and got backwards. I do feel really dumb. Thanks for letting me know LaRen.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Lola1969 said:


> 3 Toes, how is your pup doing around other dogs? Do you think the episode has harmed his social skills or confidence with other dogs?
> 
> Hope you're both doing well!


I took Tony to a huge dog park today and all seems fine. He was his usual self around other dogs, just trying to play with any and all dogs. It was funny we came across the first location to water and he just stepped in and started swimming for no reason. I think he is fine.


I well not comment on any of these posts, I don't care what anyone says or thinks, I have seen way to much with my own two eyes. I did send off more E-mails about banning pits from our parks. And for you who think they should not be banned, I got a reply stating that their was 2 more vicious attacks by pits at the MLT dog park in the last 3 weeks and they have now banned them. It was the parks 12th attack by pits since it opened last Spring. They said that no other breed has had more than one incident.


----------



## MAKSIM (Apr 9, 2010)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> I took Tony to a huge dog park today and all seems fine. He was his usual self around other dogs, just trying to play with any and all dogs. It was funny we came across the first location to water and he just stepped in and started swimming for no reason. I think he is fine.


:thumbup:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Glad Tony is doing okay


As someone mentioned earlier one of the pits Michael Vick was using to fight is now a therapy dog. Former Michael Vick Pit Bull Enjoying New Life As Therapy Dog | Heart-Warming | News | PEOPLE Pets

Cesar Milan's pit "daddy" (now deceased) played a HUGE role in the rehabilitation of animals In Memoriam: Daddy the Pit Bull | Cesar Millan

I have seen great pits and pits that I would have put down...all of the dangerous pits I've seen have idiot owners. I have seen aggressive pits who have responsible owners and those dogs are not taken to parks, muzzled on walks, and work with trainers to better manage the behaviors.

Instead of banning a breed from the park I would be asking for the park to have someone qualified there at all times even if that would cause a membership fee or have an evaluation to be allowed to use the park, it wouldn't stop all problems but cut down on the amount of them.


----------



## bluecoyote (Aug 16, 2009)

Every time I meet I nice pit and think they aren't that bad, I hear one of these stories... Glad you're ok, the same thing happened to me and it is indeed very frightening.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

That is scary, glad you and Tony are ok.

My trainers do not allow pittbulls in their class. Which i thought it was strange, because they allow German shepherds, Dobermans etc?. When i asked they said pits have different kind of energy which is understandable i guess. 

Your story is one of the many reasons why i don't go to do parks, i don't trust any dogs regardless the breed. If i do go though it's usually with people i know and the park happens to be empty. Once dogs start pouring in we leave.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lauren

Thanks for posting all those informative posts with links and such. Very informative.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Just to give you an update on the pits that attacked Tony and myself. They attacked and almost killed another dog at the same park they attacked us. They were banned, but came back at night. The park has now banned all pits and the dog catcher now frequents that park, hourly if possible. It was just one to many attacks to act like it wasn't a serious problem. She told me she gets as many calls about pits as almost all the others combined. I don't know what happened to the pits, but I do know the dog catcher has them.
sagelfin, it would be nice to have someone watch over the parks, but just where would the money come from to employe these people?? The economy is to awful to start up more taxes and that would not go over to good. The two big parks I go to have park rangers in the parks but they are usually doing something. Cleaning and such. But at least they are around somewhat.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Josiebear said:


> That is scary, glad you and Tony are ok.
> 
> My trainers do not allow pittbulls in their class. Which i thought it was strange, because they allow German shepherds, Dobermans etc?. When i asked they said pits have different kind of energy which is understandable i guess.
> 
> Your story is one of the many reasons why i don't go to do parks, i don't trust any dogs regardless the breed. If i do go though it's usually with people i know and the park happens to be empty. Once dogs start pouring in we leave.


I was once told to leave a training class by the instructor because of an out of control pit bull - she was afraid that either Too, who was a puppy at the time, or I could be injured. I never went back, lost $80 on the class.


----------



## scottmac019 (Apr 5, 2010)

Glad to know you 2 are ok....Unfortunately it can happen with ANY Breed...it's not the dogs, it's the idiot owners.....and of course the dogs have to pay. If something like that happened to me, the dogs would have been shot. I would not be happy I had to do it, but in order to protect me, my family or my dogs I would..even though it's the owners who should be punished moreso than the dogs.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Methinks it's time for a little Rufus therapy:






:wub:


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

Lin said:


> Pit Bulls may have been bred to fight... But RATS. They are terriers, and the term "pit" bull comes from being developed to fight rats in pits. It was much much later that people latched on and started breeding them to fight other dogs. The pit bull is LESS likely to be human aggressive than a GSD due to its breeding. Even those breeding them for dog aggression and fighting do not want human aggression in them, they would have no control over the fights with it.
> 
> I'm sorry you were attacked. I hope Tony doesn't suffer any fear aggression from the incident. Keep socializing him with well mannered dogs.


 
Your statement USED to be true. Nowdays gang bangers do breed for human aggression. They have always been animal aggressive.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> OK this is getting to heated, we all have an opinion and that is what makes the world go around.
> 
> I just have a couple of questions.
> 
> ...


If you take out Pit Bull here and put in, oh say, a lab or a golden or a GSD would you still feel this way?

In later posts you say the dogs returned and killed another dog and were banned. WTF happened to the OWNERS of these dogs that, when it comes down to it, are the root of the issue? Why is no one going against the PEOPLE that are putting these ill trained or, worse, trained to fight dogs in situations such as this? Did the dogs drive up in a car and say "hey, we get in fights when we go to this dogpark, let's go in!"? No they were brought there by their owners who apparently can't even observe leash laws or give a flying rats butt about the well being of others, which is the circumstance in which your attack happened. 

If it was a case where these people were starving these dogs everyone would demand their heads on a platter and they be put in jail for abuse, and IMHO, training/raising any dog to be aggressive such as this is a form of abuse, but we don't blame the PEOPLE, oh no, we blame the "horrible breed." 

Heck, even when a snotty child is raised in a household with subpar social standards and the child begins to steal or deal drugs who shoulders much of the blame? The parents! But since this is a dog, who doesn't understand our social standards; cannot process in depth, human cognitive reasoning; and is acting in the way it was raised, we blame the horrible breed not the person. 

If we put as much time into going after the slimeballs that raise dogs in this abusive manner as we did in emailing people to ban dogs from dogparks or in creating new BSL laws then I think a lot more would be accomplished, but that's just me.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

aubie said:


> If you take out Pit Bull here and put in, oh say, a lab or a golden or a GSD would you still feel this way?
> 
> In later posts you say the dogs returned and killed another dog and were banned. WTF happened to the OWNERS of these dogs that, when it comes down to it, are the root of the issue? Why is no one going against the PEOPLE that are putting these ill trained or, worse, trained to fight dogs in situations such as this? Did the dogs drive up in a car and say "hey, we get in fights when we go to this dogpark, let's go in!"? No they were brought there by their owners who apparently can't even observe leash laws or give a flying rats butt about the well being of others, which is the circumstance in which your attack happened.
> 
> ...


 
You are absolutely 100% correct and I completely agree with everything you said. It was very well said IMO


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

mysablegsd said:


> Your statement USED to be true. Nowdays gang bangers do breed for human aggression. They have always been animal aggressive.


In 2008, the american pit bull terrier had some of the highest passing scores on the american temperament test. Including a higher passing rate than the beagle, border collie, golden retriever, greyhound, and jack russel. The staffordshire terrier also had one of the highest passing rate at 83.9% to the apbt's 85.3%. The average passing rate of the att is 81.6%. The german shepherds passing rate is 83.7%. 

Due to the nature of the breed, the american pit bull terrier is LESS likely to be human aggressive than the german shepherd dog.


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh my gosh. That is so scary. We get chased a lot during our walks here in our town. Unleashed dogs run out and bark and it always scares me. But so far no attacks. I know you are more worried about your dog than yourself but please do check on the tetanus and rabies issues. And I agree, pitts are the sweetest dogs. Until they are chained and trained to fight. It is so sad.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Lin said:


> In 2008


I wanted to clarify thats December of 2008, and is the most current testings available on the ATT website.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

dianefbarfield said:


> And I agree, pitts are the sweetest dogs. Until they are chained and trained to fight. It is so sad.


Its actually quite difficult to train a pit bull to be human aggressive. I believe the michael vick dogs were already discussed earlier. One of the most memorable cases to me is a pit bull that was picked up by animal control in my city covered in 3rd degree burns. The vet said the only way to have caused that much damage was pouring boiling water over the dog. We are assuming someone was trying to turn the dog aggressive, and when they failed dumped the dog. She approached animal control with kisses and tail wags despite her condition.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Great news for pit lovers, Last night we were at one of the parks we normally go to and low and behold here comes Mister pitbull. We, as in the group almost left until we got a closer look. The pit had a cool muzzel on, it was not made of steel or plastic, but of cloth(the kind on leashes) and it only had two straps that went around the dogs snot. It was perfect!!! I got talking to the guy after everyone left and he and his dad were rescue/breeder of pit bulls AND I WELL TELL YOU GUYS RIGHT NOW, HE EVEN THINKS PITS SHOULD BE BANNED!!!!!! He told me he has had waaaay to much trouble with his dogs at parks so he invented this strap/muzzle. PERFECT, PERFECT, PERFECT so you see their is always a solution for almost every issue. Tony was a little stand offish for a minute or two, but after awhile the 2 had a blast. You could see though that if the dog would not have been wearing the gizzmo it could have gotten ugly in a hurry!!!!
I really don't care what you people say, pit bulls have no business at parks where other dogs are put at risk!!!
But now I know their is a solution that makes all dogs and people safe and happy!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm glad you and Tony had a somewhat positive experience...and that a knowledgeable rescuer took the proper precautions for a rescued pit that may have unsure reactions of other dogs due to how it was raised previously.

My fear is that by submitting emails and requests to city officials asking for this breed to be banned from something such as dog parks, it only gives more fodder for BSL. Just look at Denver and the murder and what I consider a animal-genocide of sweet, loving beloved family pets due to BSL. 

It is not the breed, it's the PEOPLE with the breed that should be targeted, but I guess just focusing on a breed of an "animal" is easier than going after the true root of the problem for most cities and states.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Great news for pit lovers, Last night we were at one of the parks we normally go to and low and behold here comes Mister pitbull. We, as in the group almost left until we got a closer look. The pit had a cool muzzel on, it was not made of steel or plastic, but of cloth(the kind on leashes) and it only had two straps that went around the dogs snot. It was perfect!!! I got talking to the guy after everyone left and he and his dad were rescue/breeder of pit bulls AND I WELL TELL YOU GUYS RIGHT NOW, HE EVEN THINKS PITS SHOULD BE BANNED!!!!!! He told me he has had waaaay to much trouble with his dogs at parks so he invented this strap/muzzle. PERFECT, PERFECT, PERFECT so you see their is always a solution for almost every issue. Tony was a little stand offish for a minute or two, but after awhile the 2 had a blast. You could see though that if the dog would not have been wearing the gizzmo it could have gotten ugly in a hurry!!!!
> I really don't care what you people say, pit bulls have no business at parks where other dogs are put at risk!!!
> But now I know their is a solution that makes all dogs and people safe and happy!!


That has to be the most ignorant post ever. You clearly haven't been reading anything we have said.One thing that is really stupid is that the pitbull owner wants pitbulls to be banned yet he has pitbull?? 

Hypocritical??

Seriously, get off your high horse, go meet some pitbulls(i mean go to shelters)
IT IS NOT THE DOGS FAULT! IT IS THE OWNERS!

You know how many people are saying the exact same thing about our GSDs?

These are some videos you need to see:



















(German Shepherd Dog is listed)

Go and look at some of these videos, and go visit a shelter. Maybe it will change your mind. BSL is wrong! Your dog will be next!


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Your just a typical 18 year old that thinks she knows everything.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Seriously Tony if you keep trying to ban all pitbulls (even the good, which there are alot of) they will come after our GSD's next. Some places already have bans against GSD's. If we keep this up then some day we will all have Poodles or Pomeranians because all of the big breeds will be banned. I understand that you have had bad encounters with Pitbulls, I live in the ghetto and all they have are Pitbulls and I'm sure more than half of them are aggressive but thats because of the ghetto people that raise them to be that way. The fact is that Pitbulls are normally great dogs, several studies have been done to prove this. I feel that Pitbulls have every right to be at a dog park just like GSD's do. Anyone can bring a dog aggressive animal into the dog park wether it's a GSD, Pitbull, Doberman whatever, it's those people that should be banned


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Jessie brings up a valid point...GSDs are often seen as vicious, aggressive animals. We that own them and raise them appropriately see them differently. 

How many posts are on here where members and GSDs owners complain of being looked down upon or have their dogs looked upon in fear and as monsters and are treated as outcasts by the general public? How many people pick up their children or small dogs when a sweet loving GSD of this board has walked by? How many posts of people not able to get home insurance or find an apartment? 

The problem with BSL is that it does not stop at one breed...any breed deemed "aggressive" by politicians and the general public can be and are treated the same way...and the PEOPLE who cause these breeds to get a bad rap are free to go get another breed to ruin while family pets are torn from their families or worse. it's a slippery slope that once it begins, is hard to stop.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Their is not one dog park in our area that has had any problems with GSD'S. Jessie does not have parks in her area and when the do and if they do GET ONE it won't last long if people bring pits to them. She is 18 years old, the dogs she has belong to daddy and mommy and she has nothing to lose if she were to take a pit to a park and it were to attack another dog. I will say this again THE PARKS HERE IN MY AREA HAVE VERY LITTLE TROUBLE WITH ""ANY"" OTHER BREED THAN PITS. 

The strap muzzle is one of the ways they well be able to keep coming to the parks in the Seattle area. I well repeat myself THEY ARE ALREADY BANNED IN EVERETT. So the muzzle is a great way to INSURE THE SAFETY OF OTHERS DOGS and allow pits to enjoy the parks. And if you were to dig a little deeper you would find PIT BULLS KILLED 17 PEOPLE (MOSTLY CHILDREN in homes that had pits that were great with kids) LAST YEAR AND THAT INFO WAS ""POSTED HERE"".
Good luck with your pits but if they go after my dog be ready to be sued. Because I am doing it right now to 2 clowns who have pits that """were great dogs""" and just think they have already sent an offer to drop the legal action. Yeah and what we really need is 18 year old kids running around parks with pit bulls...


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> ....And if you were to dig a little deeper you would find PIT BULLS KILLED 17 PEOPLE (MOSTLY CHILDREN in homes that had pits that were great with kids) LAST YEAR AND THAT INFO WAS ""POSTED HERE""...


care to post that info and give a link?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Your just a typical 18 year old that thinks she knows everything.


Yea, I may be 18 but that has nothing to do with this. More than half of these people agree with me.

You are a very stereotypical. Don't send me hate mail either. Is that allowed?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Their is not one dog park in our area that has had any problems with GSD'S. Jessie does not have parks in her area and when the do and if they do GET ONE it won't last long if people bring pits to them. She is 18 years old, the dogs she has belong to daddy and mommy and she has nothing to lose if she were to take a pit to a park and it were to attack another dog. I will say this again THE PARKS HERE IN MY AREA HAVE VERY LITTLE TROUBLE WITH ""ANY"" OTHER BREED THAN PITS.
> 
> The strap muzzle is one of the ways they well be able to keep coming to the parks in the Seattle area. I well repeat myself THEY ARE ALREADY BANNED IN EVERETT. So the muzzle is a great way to INSURE THE SAFETY OF OTHERS DOGS and allow pits to enjoy the parks. And if you were to dig a little deeper you would find PIT BULLS KILLED 17 PEOPLE (MOSTLY CHILDREN in homes that had pits that were great with kids) LAST YEAR AND THAT INFO WAS ""POSTED HERE"".
> Good luck with your pits but if they go after my dog be ready to be sued. Because I am doing it right now to 2 clowns who have pits that """were great dogs""" and just think they have already sent an offer to drop the legal action. Yeah and what we really need is 18 year old kids running around parks with pit bulls...


FYI: I live in Lakewood, which is near Long Beach, which is in the LA area. Look it up on a map.There is just no dog parks in my city, which is very small, and alot of people near me have pitbulls and NONE are aggressive or vicious.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Pitbull Attacks, Maulings, and Killings
Scared of Pit Bulls? You&#146;d Better Be! by Brian C. Anderson, City Journal Spring 1999
Separate attacks by pit bulls injure 3 in Dallas | News for Dallas, Texas | Dallas Morning News | Breaking News for Dallas-Fort Worth | Dallas Morning News
Attacks by pit bulls - Google Search


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

You clearly are very narrow minded, and very stereotypical and very rude.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am closing this thread. 

I hope that people consider the way they interact on this German Shepherd board and work to diffuse themselves so that others don't have to step in after it's too late to rescue a thread.


----------

